# Virtual Camera Issues - 27.1.3



## Ericpain (Oct 24, 2021)

First, let me say that I am new to the OBS world and to streaming in general for that matter, so I'm sure that at least some of what I am experiencing is user error but for the sake of finding an answer, what does it hurt to ask?
I have an older iMac that is currently running the latest and greatest version of macOS and it is all updated. I'm able to detect video from my built in webcam and also from my Sony A6100 that is connected via CamLink 4K. I can also detect the EVO4 I use for audio. The Start Virtual Camera button is available and enabled, so I didn't download or install anything. (In the few things I read, I was given the impression that that newer versions didn't need to download anything further...) 
I was mostly hoping to use this for communicating online in several different services; Zoom, Discord and FaceTime. Zoom is the only one of the three that seems to present me with the OBS Virtual Cam option, and it does appear that I do have functionality therein, but I don't see that option avaioable in either FaceTime or Discord. Is there a reason I am not seeing this option? I am sure I'm just missing a step but I can't figure out which one!

Thanks for any assistance you can pro ide.


----------



## tinusriyanto (Oct 25, 2021)

Aside from Zoom does the virtual camera appear on Quicktime ? If so then there should be no issue with the virtual camera itself.
From past topics on this forum, I think there is a signer issue with some software (Teams / Zoom / Discord). Please search and see if that is applicable to you.


----------

